# Ginny - Six Months



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Fair Warning: Photo Attack

Now that I've warned you...here is my six month old baby girl playing catch with her daddy!
What a beauty she is turning out to be. <3


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Cute dog. You must be very happy with her.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

She IS a beauty! Nice pics!


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

She looks human in that first pic!

Beauty!


----------

